# Wago 750-841 und optisch ansprechende visualisierung



## mickey23 (5 November 2013)

Guten Morgen zusammen,
ich bin neu hier und möchte mein Haus über Wago steuern. Dies soll mithilfe eines Ipads und Iphones funktionieren.
Ich möchte mit Merkern über MODBUS direkt auf die Steuerung eingreifen. 
Da mir die Webvisu von Wago nicht wirklich gefällt wollte ich mal fragen welchen Hersteller Ihr da empfehlen könnt ?
Vielen Dank für jede Hilfe


----------



## mickey23 (6 November 2013)

hat jemand Erfahrung mit Xsolution?


----------



## NieZuSpaet (6 November 2013)

Tach,
ich weiß nicht, ob es bei Wago die gleiche Möglichkeit gibt: ich werde mein Haus mit einer Beckhoff-Steuerung (CX9010 mit WinCe) automatisieren. Die Visu wollte ich unbedingt übers iPad / Webbrowser realisieren. Letztendlich bin ich bei JqueryMobile gelandet, die Kommunikation mit der Steuerung übernimmt der ADS-Webservice und die super tolle Lib von Tom (TAME) Und so soll es nächstes Jahr dann aussehen...






Das Problem für mich war einfach, dass es möglichst nichts kosten sollte. Bin mit JQuery sehr zufrieden, weil es schon recht ansprechende Seiten-Navigation etc. mitbringt. Für den Chart der Wetterdaten nutze ich Highstock (Highchart)
Gruß

Holger


----------



## mickey23 (6 November 2013)

genau so was suche ich ..... auf der Wago Steuerung ist nur leider kein Wince ich glaub das wird dafür benötigt :sad:


----------



## NieZuSpaet (6 November 2013)

Du brauchst natürlich auch noch irgendwo einen Webserver. Den hat der CX auch on board. Wobei die Steuerung auch ohne einen Webserver funktioniert. Zum ausprobieren kann ich die HTML-Dateien auch lokal auf'm Rechner starten und dann Lampen und Dimmer schalten.
Wie gesagt: leider kenne ich die Möglichkeiten nicht, mit denen du mit dem Controller kommunizieren kannst. Das ist erst mal das Wichtigste. Das drumherum kann man sich später noch zusammen suchen...


----------



## mickey23 (6 November 2013)

ein Webserver ist in der Wago vorhanden anzusprechen wäre sie über Modus Adressen .... vielleicht wäre Deine Lösung doch was für mich....


----------



## jomisps (18 Dezember 2013)

Hab da was für dich. Greift direkt auf Modbus Adressen zu und man kann ein schönes Hintergrundbild einfügen. www.spscontrol.de 
Gruß


----------



## ruebennase (24 Januar 2014)

*Nimm die HTML5 Visu für Wago*

Mit ein paar kleinen Tricks kann man auch die CoDeSys Visu optisch ansprechend machen. Stichwort Bitmap und darin Farbverläufe. Auch Textfarben an Alarm hängen gibt einen guten Effekt. 

Dein iPad kannst Du auf der Wago mit dem neuen Projekt http://sourceforge.net/projects/webvisu/ glücklich machen. Ist zwar noch nicht perfekt aber kostenlos und tut mit der Standard CoDeSys Visu.


----------

